# 43 with high FSH level



## Isobel67 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to site - so not sure of all abbreviations.  I'm 43 and have been TTC for 3 years.  Have just been having 
investigations.

I got my FSH level back which was 27.  However, they took it on day 6 of my cycle.  They have now re-done it on day 2 of 
cycle. I'm now waiting to get the results back to see if they are any different.  Does anyone have any idea how much the
FSH levels change over a few days?

If it comes back and is over 20, has anyone been able to get pregnant with those sort of levels?  Will I need to go down
the egg donation route?

Thank you for any advice. x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  oakroyd 

I am sorry to read you've had a high FSH blood test, I would like to encourage you to ask for an AMH test, this is now widely recognised as a more accurate way of measuring our egg reserves, FSH can fluctuate, mine has !! 
we have many members with high fsh or poor AMH which have successfully managed a pregnancy,
however some of us have also succesfully used Donor Eggs 

I would reccomend you try a couple of site searches and have a read through the posts on the forum. 
a good starting point would be the *poor responders thread *and the *over 40's board*

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation.

You can also look down the *main home page* and click on whatever takes your fancy/eye!
anytime your mouse changes from an arrow to a hand CLICK!
also clicking on the pink hearts takes you to threads that are new since you last looked 

FF is a friendly place and posting is the best way to gain support info and friendships
Good Luck 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *diagnosis* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

HI, Sorry to hear that. We've been ttc for a couple of yrs now. When we saw my Consultant Obstetrician I was 44 going on 45, and she said that at our age eggs  tend not to fertilize and that DC was our best route. My  last FSH was 21.2 which showed I'd got a reduced ovarian reserve, which made me a bit depressed but what can you do?? She said that at 43/44  plus she recommended DC for most of her clients. It sounds a bit cut-throat, but she said she'd been in the business for 20 yrs, and she obviously knew what she was talking about. Needless to say, we hadn't conceived after a year, and as age wasn't on our side, contacted CREA a clinic in Spain that she'd recommended (the waiting lists over here were too long and we didn't feel we could wait up to 2 yrs) So we're going ahead with it all, and feeling nervous but positive. Hope it all works out for you...  Alixx


----------



## oakie (Jul 21, 2010)

At 43 my FSH level was 40, was refered to specialist in East sussex left things as was told no hope of having children so went down the route of adoption, spent 1 1/2 years looking into this to find that as a single person would only be able to get age 7 up with severe mentally handicaps.  
Was trooling the internet and found details of people in Harrley Street with excellent results, thought for the cost of another consultation would be worth a last try to see options.  They confirmed that I could not have children, at over 40 no UK hospital will consider you, BUT.....  was asked to consider GREECE.  Was reluctant as a huge leap.  Spent 1 1 /2 hours talking to the UK person that organise things and well the rest is History.  The wait for egg doner is only 6 weeks.
Was put on the pill to start my periods again as they had vertually stopped, they needed this to happen to give me a good womb lining. after 2 periods i was then ready....  
Two days stay in Greece and I am now pregnant.  14 weeks, 15 tomoro.
UK sucess is 25 - 30 percent, Greece is 75 %.  Egg and Sperm Doners are Ukranian, Polish, English and Greek, you pick. You choose hair colour, eye colour, ocupation height, etc.
Hope this helps and dont give up hope.... I had and now so happy.


----------



## Isobel67 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've now had my FSH levels back - & they were 3.  However, my estrogen levels were high, which can suppress FSH. 
I've now had blood taken so that they test my AMH, so I am now just waiting for those results.  
Thanks to everyone that's responded.  I've read a book called 'Inconceivable' which was about a 42 year old woman, who had been told because of her high FSH levels, that she wouldn't be able to have another child and should go down the DE route.  Basically, she totally changed her diet, took up yoga, meditation, chinese herbs etc.  At 44 she got pregnant.  
It made me realise that we shouldn't always accept what the doctors have to say. It's a good read - to cheer you up if you're feeling as if it will never happen


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do agree..but many can't wait or have the stress of 'not knowing' if/when it'll happen, and for me ,45 going on 46, with irregular periods, I felt I couldn't wait around any longer. so we're going for DE abroad, Spain. and we've been treated reallky well. everyones really professional, competant, and its seems quite straightforward..just got to wait til Sep now, and embryo transfer due in Oct. scary.!!  Alixx


----------



## Isobel67 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alixx that sounds like exciting news - not long to wait now.  

Oakie - thanks for sharing your story.  I'm so glad that everything seems to working out.

We're off to the Lister shortly - so it'll be interesting to see what they have to say.

As you've both shown, there are always other alternatives  

Keep 'yer chins up!!


----------

